

OS X 11 concept inspired by iOS 7 - epaga
http://www.ajambrosino.com/os-x-11-concept/

======
yaeger
Sorry, but it completely escapes me why on earth I should spend good money on
a __27 inch __screen when it will be populated with the most basic looking UI
elements.

Is there a reason everyone currently thinks an icon does not have to look
great anymore? Just make it as flat and non-special looking as possible and
you're set.

Is there a reason why it seems like the brightness setting was cranked up to
eleven on every icon? The screens are backlid. You can actually see the icons
in the dark. They do not need to burn through the screen on their own with the
brightest colors known to man.

What would be the next step? The rounded corners on the icons are "too dated
looking" Let's just use 90 degree corners everywhere? Microsoft celebrates win
after win with that decision, right?

In all seriousness, if you want a simpler look on mobile devices, that's fine.
But we just have to look as far as Microsoft to know that a tablet UI on a
desktop is a very very bad idea. Not just function wise but definitely user
experience wise. If people are hell bend on making their desktop OS that "cute
and bright" they should use candybar or maybe Apple should incorporate themes
to a point where one could choose to use whatever setting they like best
instead of being forced to use the subjectively child like UI of iOS7 compared
to the iOS6 one. I don't think one can deny that compared to iOS6, iOS7 with
it's candy colors everywhere is looking more juvenile and is clearly targeted
to younger people. I don't think a regular grown up or business man using his
iPhone daily rejoiced when they saw these bright colored icons everywhere.

